# Molly Fish Dead



## Walmoo (May 25, 2010)

I attached for you some pics of my dead molly fish hoping u can idetify the cause of death and hopefully help me save my fish

I have a 60*40*30 cm tank
I only raise Mollys
I have about 20 fish all are from the same family (original parents died) but several generations
the died fish is a female adult fish, but I have some older (bigger) fish
I have one living plant in my tank (small)
the filter is a sponge electric powered filter (15 watts I guess) but it has no brand
I change 25% of the water every week and I clean the filter's sponge while changing water
I keep tap water for one week before adding them to my tank to avoid clorine

please help

thanks a lot


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

Hard for me to say, appears to be fin rot of some sort, which might suggest bacterial infection.
how many gallons? I'm not good at converting measurments to gallons and metrics don't help much either.
If you have just one dead molly, it might have just been its time to go: I can understand your trepidation. 

I also think I would get a new male eventually: don't need inbreeding.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Your tank would be roughly 20 gallons by our measures. From the pictures I'd say she had fin rot. It's worth mentioning that her coloring makes it difficult to identify ich, but if I had to wager she had that as well. I'm curious to know your water parameters and your filter's flow capacity. Given that the tank is overstocked and you have only one live plant and do such small changes I'm wagering you have a build up.


----------

